# Bikepark Husterhöhe, Pirmasens



## bbmob07 (10. September 2012)

Servus Kollegen,

ich wollt mal fragen, ob jmd. schon Erfahrungen mit dem Bikepark Husterhöhe gemacht hat.

Für welche Biker Klientel ist der Bikepark denn so geschaffen? Und, kann ich als blutiger Anfänger/Laie da auch fahren? 

Die Bilder auf der Homepage sehen alle so nach Stunts aus 


Gruß + Dank


----------



## <NoFear> (10. September 2012)

Sieht stark nach ner 4X-Strecke aus. Durchaus nicht uninteressant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (10. September 2012)

Hmm... würde dir als "blutiger Anfänger" aber raten "klein" anzufangen. Sieht auf den Youtube-Videos schon speziell aus. Kommt natürlich auch darauf an welches Bike du fährst und wie du deine Trailskillz einschätzt.

Wenn du als Anfänger ein paar gute Abfahrten haben möchtest und dich langsam steigern willst, wäre der Flowtrail in Ottweiler www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de/ eine sehr gute Alternative für dich!


----------



## bbmob07 (11. September 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Sieht stark nach ner 4X-Strecke aus. Durchaus nicht uninteressant.



Servus,

danke schonmal für deine Einschätzung. Was genau ist denn "4x"?

Gruß

*Edith sagt*:

Hab grad im Internet gefunden, was du mit 4x meinst ;-)
Btw., mit geht es ja nicht nur um Abfahrten, ich suche quasi ne alternative Bike-Möglichkeit zum heimischen Wald ;-) Und Husterhöhe wär fast um die Ecke


----------



## <NoFear> (11. September 2012)

4x ist vergleichbar mit der alpinen Disziplin "Boardercross". Das bedeutet 4 Gegner treten gegeneinander an und fahren auf ner vorher abgesteckten Strecke. Der Schnellste gewinnt.


----------



## <NoFear> (11. September 2012)

Ich würd sagen wenns bei dir um die Ecke ist, schau dir die Strecke einfach mal an und berichte hier!


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. September 2012)

Der "Bikepark" ist direkt neben dem Shop und eher mit einer BMX Bahn vergleichbar.
Wenn man in der Nähe wohnt sicher eine Abwechslung für ne Nachmittagsrunde.
Alles in allem sehr klein und eher Leuten Richtung Dirt und BMX zu empfehlen.
Wer in Trippstadt Platzangst bekommt sollte Pirmasens meiden. Der Begriff "Bikepark"
ist meiner Meinung nach für beide Locations irreführend. Aber der Radsport lebt ja von der Vielfalt.


----------



## <NoFear> (27. November 2018)

NEWS für die Region:

https://www.pirmasenser-zeitung.de/...ekt-als-zugpferd-fuer-mountainbike-tourismus/

_"Gebildet hat sich eine Projektgruppe „Flowtrail Rodalben“ mit Interessierten aus dem Mountainbikesport, der Touristik und der Kommunalpolitik. Begeistert von der Idee zeigt sich Verbandsbürgermeister Wolfgang Denzer. Eine solch spezielle Abfahrt für Mountainbiker wäre eine echte touristische Attraktion für die Region, sagte er. Doch einfach wird die Installation eines Flowtrails nicht werden, es müssen mit allen Interessenträgern – dem Forst vor allem – Gespräche geführt werden, so Denzer. 
Eine Strecke hat sich die Projektgruppe schon näher angesehen. Ihr Vorteil: Sie liegt komplett auf Rodalber Gemarkung, aber der Wald ist vor allem Staatswald und somit hat der Landesforst das Sagen. Dieser mögliche Flowtrail würde vom Bergsattel in der Nähe des Tierheims Pirmasens auf dem Sommerwald mit konstanter Neigung ins Tal in Richtung Rodalber Neuhof führen ..."_


----------



## Dämon__ (28. November 2018)

Schöner Versuch die MTB Gemeinde auf eine festgelegte Strecke zu führen, wer glaubt den das die sich alle nur auf der einen Strecke bewegen werden ohne Shuttle oder Lift? 
Aber das hat sich wahrscheinlich eh erledigt wenn der Staatsforst hier das Sagen hat.


----------



## <NoFear> (28. November 2018)

Würde nicht gleich alles so schwarz sehen.
In Stromberg hat es auch geklappt...
Also thumbs up!!!


----------



## FR.Chicken (2. Dezember 2018)

Alles steht noch in den Sternen. Eine legale Strecke ist auf jedenfall eine bereicherung. Wer interesse hat, hier kommt ihr zu der Facebook Gruppe.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/FlowtrailRodalben/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (2. Dezember 2018)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Alles steht noch in den Sternen. Eine legale Strecke ist auf jedenfall eine bereicherung. Wer interesse hat, hier kommt ihr zu der Facebook Gruppe.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/FlowtrailRodalben/



Das ist eine schöne Sache. Ich drücke die Daumen. Da ich nicht bei Facebook bin, kann ich das Projekt leider nicht aktiv mitverfolgen. 
Es wäre toll, wenn du uns hier im "oldschool Forum" auf dem Laufenden halten könntest. 
Grüße Chris


----------



## bikextrem1964 (13. Dezember 2018)

Da wäre auch noch den hier!!!

https://www.bikepark-info.com/bikeparks/de/bikepark-erbeskopf/

https://trailpark-erbeskopf.de/


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Dezember 2018)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Da wäre auch noch den hier!!!
> 
> https://www.bikepark-info.com/bikeparks/de/bikepark-erbeskopf/
> 
> https://trailpark-erbeskopf.de/



Dieser muss in dem Atemzug aber auch erwähnt werden: http://www.bikepark-idarkopf.com/


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Dezember 2018)

Nur das dort noch gar nix ist


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Dezember 2018)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Nur das dort noch gar nix ist



Ja, sorry - verwechselt  - aber kommt noch


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Dezember 2018)

https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/rhein...k-wird-vorgestellt,bikepark-idarkopf-100.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (13. Dezember 2018)

E-Bike Uphill ist gut


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Dezember 2018)

Das die sowas drinne haben... die Zukunft kann kommen ?


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Dezember 2018)

Aber halt... hab vor kurzem was Ähnliches auf Video gesehen: 

*DER Uphill Flow Geißkopf Check*

*



*


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Dezember 2018)

Soll Leude geben den macht sowas Spass


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Dezember 2018)

Wer‘s braucht, Samstag bin ich übrigens mal wieder in Homburg


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Dezember 2018)

Nice, you' re welcome.


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Dezember 2018)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Wer‘s braucht, Samstag bin ich übrigens mal wieder in Homburg


Wie wars?


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Dezember 2018)

Mega wie immer wenn man mit Local‘s unterwegs ist 
Awa kalt wie Sau


----------

